# Mahi and Tuna



## flingin1 (May 4, 2017)

Meatttt


----------



## georgia_home (May 4, 2017)

Very nice! Where did you go out of?


----------



## Big7 (May 4, 2017)

GOOD LAWD'!

Dolphin is my favorite off shore fish.
A Hoo and Tuna is almost as good!

Congratulations on a GOOD trip!


----------



## flatsmaster (May 6, 2017)

Nice trip congrats .... we have been getting them pretty good out of Ponce the last month when we can get out with a few sails mixed in ...


----------



## Big7 (May 7, 2017)

flatsmaster said:


> Nice trip congrats .... we have been getting them pretty good out of Ponce the last month when we can get out with a few sails mixed in ...



Ponce was the first trip I took as a paying adult.
Only ones before that were Tybee, Saint Simons,
and Brunswick.

Mama and Daddy has friends with a beach house there
so we would go stay for vacation, fish inshore and
Pop picked up the tab.

I love Ponce. If I lived near there I would use it.

Nowadays, I just keep going south to Miami and Homestead.

West coast, Clearwater or St. Pete. 

Congratulations on getting some off Ponce!

Like I said to the OP in #3........  Dolphin are the bomb.
IMO.. Anyway..


----------



## lagrangedave (May 7, 2017)

I need blood on my shorts too...................good fishing.............


----------



## flatsmaster (May 7, 2017)

Big7 I don't blame u bc we have a run outta Ponce to the stream ... I go play the game when the Mahi and cobia run but other then that I'll stay inshore a sightfish reds in Mosquito Lagoon !!!


----------



## flingin1 (May 7, 2017)

We fish the Abacos April to mid June the. Back to Fla.


----------



## Big7 (May 8, 2017)

flatsmaster said:


> Big7 I don't blame u bc we have a run outta Ponce to the stream ... I go play the game when the Mahi and cobia run but other then that I'll stay inshore a sightfish reds in Mosquito Lagoon !!!



ten fo'


----------



## flatsmaster (May 11, 2017)

Yesterdays trip ... 6 dolphin with my sons the best and a solid sail to leader touch but spit the hook on leader wrap so only acrobat pic


----------



## mudracing101 (May 11, 2017)

One day I will catch me one of those. Thanks for sharing the pics!


----------



## Michael F Sights (May 11, 2017)

Nice Mahi & Tuna... I am jelous


----------

